# Layoff List



## Harley385

Does anyone know how long the layoff list is currently? I know a lot of guys have been called back to work and few towns have hired.


----------



## Gil

We are in the process of interviewing for a few open positions but CS is pushing for the dept to go by the layoff list. The first three pages are Springfield cops then Taunton. Who the hell is going to want to travel from Springfield to Attleboro on a daily basis....


----------



## Harley387

Harley 385???!!!!!! Hey now, can't you find something a little more original??????? I feel so dirty and used. :shock:


----------



## Southside

It's pretty sad that all of us who want to become cops and have families in our hometowns have to take a number due to the budgets of Springfield and Taunton. Oh well, this is the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. I feel bad for those laid off and hope they get rehired in their hometowns. It be nice if the State would step in and give some money to Taunton and Springfield, but first we have to make sure that Romney eats because we know how short on cash he is. :roll:


----------



## ryan933

Are CS cities and towns "required" to hire from the layoff list, or can they still hire from the list compiled from the last test?

Ryan


----------



## Gil

ryan933 said:


> Are CS cities and towns "required" to hire from the layoff list, or can they still hire from the list compiled from the last test?
> 
> Ryan


As far as I know they are not required to but are strongly encouraged to hire off the layoff list. it just seems unreasonable to expect a dept halfway across the state to hire 7 guys that are just going to leave when Springfield gets their budget back on track. Then the hiring dept. will be right back in the same place they started, short handed and looking to fill gaps and having to wait almost a year to get the guys/girls fully trained and on their own.


----------



## Irishpride

shawnr76 said:


> but first we have to make sure that Romney eats because we know how short on cash he is. :roll:


Open mouth and insert foot. The state's deficit of $3 billion is not Romney's fault or the legislature's fault, its just economics. The deficit was where it was before Romney got elected and Swifty was still our Acting Governor. Also before you repeat the "Romney eats" quote again, here's a tip, Mitt Romney and Kerry Healey are not receiving any payment for their entire terms.

Back on topic though...I know that in late July a city in southeastern Mass. went through the whole Lay-Off List and there were only 2 people interested. Both were from Springfield and both changed their minds shortly there after so I honestly don't know how many people who are on the Lay-Off List are even interested in being hired by any other communities.


----------



## Southside

Bad me for being upset with an elected official who I elected to do a job which he is failing to do. Sorry Irishpride, you are right I shouldn't disrespect the guy, after all he did swell at the Olympics. =D>


----------



## dimen24

shawnr76 said:


> It's pretty sad that all of us who want to become cops and have families in our hometowns have to take a number due to the budgets of Springfield and Taunton. Oh well, this is the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. I feel bad for those laid off and hope they get rehired in their hometowns. It be nice if the State would step in and give some money to Taunton and Springfield, but first we have to make sure that Romney eats because we know how short on cash he is. :roll: Bad me for being upset with an elected official who I elected to do a job which he is failing to do.


Open mouth and insert both feet. Your line of thinking : I am not a police officer in my hometown, and I am still not going to be a police officer in my hometown because Springfield's and Taunton's bugets. Romney could fix this all and I could be a police officer in my hometown of course  , but he is failing to do the job I elected him to do.

Massachusettes is in the situation that it's in for lots of reasons. The big dig, Sept. 11th 01', The war on terror, etc. etc... Seriously, shawnr76, how do you think Mass got the way it is? Are you sure your going to like police work? Cause you have a narrow field of view.


----------



## Southside

dimen24 said:


> Open mouth and insert both feet. Your line of thinking : I am not a police officer in my hometown, and I am still not going to be a police officer in my hometown because Springfield's and Taunton's bugets. Romney could fix this all and I could be a police officer in my hometown of course  , but he is failing to do the job I elected him to do.
> 
> Massachusettes is in the situation that it's in for lots of reasons. The big dig, Sept. 11th 01', The war on terror, etc. etc... Seriously, shawnr76, how do you think Mass got the way it is? Are you sure your going to like police work? Cause you have a narrow field of view.


Dimem24,

Before you speak, ask what exactly the point is. I spoke about Romney due to an incident in my town that I witnessed first hand. I am a strong supporter of his who happens to be unhappy with a situation. One of the key responsibilities in government is public safety, Romney is failing at this. I can debate with you all night, but it seems too complex an issue for you. Sorry if you are offended, last time I checked I didn't know I was supposed to get your approval for my OPINION. Don't act like a bonehead by talking about 9/11 or the war on terror. What foolish crap is gonna come out next.......That North Korea is to blame for my high tax rate. I come from a family of police officers and know alot more than you think. If I wasn't going to like it, I wouldn't be pursuing it. You say I have a narrow field of view. How about your narrow view.....You are judging me by a post I made on an internet website. You must be the same guy who goes into chat rooms and believes that the one you are chatting with does look like cindy crawford and is interested in you, yet in reality it's some naked fat guy eating cheetos. :flipoff:


----------



## ryan933

Dimen24,

Based on your comment, I figure you must be a Democrat. Is that correct?

If the answer is yes, enough said!

Ryan


----------



## Gil

Enough politics lets get back to the question about the layoff list shall we...

BTW: I voted for Micky :lol:


----------



## Easton

wow pissed off people, hmm, well anyway you must exhaust the layoff list in CS before you are able to hire from the list that will be comming out next month. CS is a great thing if you can squeeze your fat ass through the door....


----------



## Southside

Easton said:


> wow pissed off people, hmm, well anyway you must exhaust the layoff list in CS before you are able to hire from the list that will be comming out next month. CS is a great thing if you can squeeze your fat ass through the door....


I agree with you Easton. My hips are lubed and I am trying to squeeze, door is very small. I hear Kabul has a small list...... :lol:


----------



## dimen24

I didn't judge you, and I am not pissed. You're right the situation is complex, you seem to have found the simple solution, hang Romney. It's your opinion and your entitled to it. As am I :lol:


----------



## Southside

That's cool... Your post made it seem that because of my anger on an issue w/Romney, that I should really think about if I want to become a cop. I hope you understand the reason for my wiseass comments. Well no harm, no foul. Have a drink on me :t: . Sorry for internet crap.


----------



## dimen24

Acctually I laughed. I don't take things personal, and if I was giving it personal it would be obvious. Maybe that seemed personal, wasn't though. Of course no harm done at all, always up for a good debate even if someone says I like fat hairy guys who dress like Cindy Crawford! 

HEY NOW! :lol:


----------



## Gil

Ok looks like I was wrong about the layoff list, last I heard (today) that my dept is hiring two of the laid off Taunton brothers....

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

Hey Gil-I can vouch for the Taunton guys-all 5 in our Plymouth Academy (woops sorry to mention that...) class were laid off-all were outstanding guys-especially out class president.... :!:


----------



## Gil

40th MPOC#309 said:


> Hey Gil-I can vouch for the Taunton guys-all 5 in our Plymouth Academy (woops sorry to mention that...) class were laid off-all were outstanding guys-especially out class president.... :!:


I thought the class president went back to TFD...?


----------



## PearlOnyx

Our department got a hold of the layoff list, at the urging of our union, and has actually hired a few guys off the list as well.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

Our Prez went up to NHSP, and due to family considerations,resigned after 4 months. Long story, but I understood his position. He is back in the area and restarted his construction business. He is going to start looking around for a local PD job, but at the time he is content right where he is. Great guy and a close friend-about as sharp as they come and would be a GREAT hire for some lucky dept...... :!:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

Has any heard how the Layoff list is progressing? We are down 2 positions now with 2 more retiring next summer. Anyone heard? :?:


----------



## mpd61

40th MPOC#309 said:


> Has any heard how the Layoff list is progressing? We are down 2 positions now with 2 more retiring next summer. Anyone heard? :?:


Dickie!

Johnnie won't hire off such a list if he continues with past practice! Besides, as soon as he goes, your 2nd favorite Sgt-makes-chief will appoint me as a special!
:L: :wl: =P~ :rock:

Hey! are you building us some "new" 92's?
:shock:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

You KNOW I'll be pushing (Pulling??) for you as a special!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Southside

The list of lay-offs has been updated and stands now at 64! Looks like there may be hope after all.


----------



## MVS

Yep... I heard Walpole was taking a Female off the lay-off list... a Taunton lay-off...


----------



## bjm

The list is now at 58. Here is a link if anyone wants to look at it. It was updated on 02-10-04.

http://www.state.ma.us/hrd/employment/EM_Civil_Service/EM_Civil_Service_Reduction_in_Force/Police_Officer_Reemployment_list.xls[/url]


----------



## Mitpo62

Anyone have any idea if the folks laid off in Taunton will return? I've heard that many are PO'd about their treatment and will NOT go back. The mayor states that the PD is down 16 officers and the FD is down 11; he promises to "restore public safety levels" but left off "when". I know, more questions than answers.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

:arrow: I went to Plymouth Academy w/5 of the TPD guys. Most are rehired in other municipalities. One hasn't been recalled, but will go back to TPD when called. Can't speak for the other four........


----------



## Bluelite75

Pissed about the layoff list. You bet I'm pissed. I was number one with Taunton. Sworn in by then Mayor Strony and the council. I'm still covered by civil service but I am not working for my city. I've since gone to the academy with a local town and work for them. At a much reduced pay scale. I'm sure I'm going to get nailed for this statement but our state, cities and towns pay far more to education and the local school commities than they get in return. The town I work in does not need new computers every year. Everyone agrees education is important. I'm just not seeing a return on my money.
OK I set myself up for incoming mail
Lets here the rebuttel


----------



## Bluelite75

Lets here the rebuttel
Perhaps better education will help my spelling


----------



## Mitpo62

No need to worry for too long. I'm sure Nunes and Co. will fix the mess in Taunton and staffing levels at both public safety houses will be restored to their normal levels. The important thing here is to make sure this does NOT happen again. As a property owner and taxpayer in Taunton I don't mind paying more, but I do expect more for my $$$.


----------



## Easton

Any idea on how long that layoff list is as of today?


----------



## tomahawk

As of the latest update (2/10/04), the statewide layoff list was down to 58 people:

http://www.state.ma.us/hrd/employme...il_Service_Reduction_in_Force/poreemplist.htm

Save that link; HRD occasionally updates the list.

-Mike


----------



## PearlOnyx

Just looking at that "updated" list, I can see one name who has already been appointed to another city. You can knock it down one name.


----------



## bpd145

Pearl..

I actually know 5 names toward the bottom that have been either hired back or accpected positions in other communities. I wish I could say all 58 of our brothers/sisters were back to work. I keep hearing that FY'05 is going to be another tough year. Let's hope this list doesn't grow any larger.


----------



## Southside

What happens if a laid off civil service PO accepts a job with non civil service, does he lose his status if say a civil service department is following the layoff list, will his name be on there?


----------



## scungie

That list is completely off I know people who have been off, or should of been off for months, just my 2 cents


----------



## mikejg114

I checked the link, but does anyone know if that is accurate or does anyone know what the list is actually at right now. thanks


----------



## scungie

still not accurate i know atleast 4 people on thier that shouldnt be...


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

Same here-lots of folks are off that list. It shouldn't be too hard to update it. :roll:


----------



## Dr.Magoo

Any departments talking about new layoffs in FY 2005?


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

Not in my little corner of SE Mass....All of our surrounding towns are maintaining, which is good, I guess.... :roll:


----------



## Macop

Yea, in my shitty lttle corner of Wmass no one is talking about laying anyone off. Not yet anyway.


----------



## MVS

I think there's been an good amount of hiring, all things considered...


----------



## PMC810

Is it true the the police chiefs association is working with the goverment to get Federal monies to keep the police departments up . So that if anything ever did happen as far as another terror attack. And up meaning no more layoffs at all more hirirng if any , better equipment ect... Has anyone heard anything to that effect recently?????


----------



## bjm

The list now stands at 50. I noticed two new names on the list. Does anyone know how up to date the list is. It says it was updated on July 6th but I was just wondering if anyone knows people on the list that have been rehired. It will be a great day when the list is down to zero.


----------



## scungie

The names I know on the list are rehired(5), some not their original department, but the list is still considerably off, gotta love this state.


----------



## Mitpo62

Taunton Mayor Robert Nunes just got approval to hire back the remaining officers that were laid off in July '03......finally! Congrats on their joyous return!


----------



## Gil

Mitpo62 @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> Taunton Mayor Robert Nunes just got approval to hire back the remaining officers that were laid off in July '03......finally! Congrats on their joyous return!


 I seriously doubt many will be returning. I have heard from one of the ones invited back that when he and the others decline the mayors offer to return to TPD, the mayor will then hire off of their already established reserve list.


----------



## Dr.Magoo

The list was updated today. Down to 29.

http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/...vil_service_reduction_in_force/poremplist.htm


----------



## MVS

Yeah, it's my understanding that many of the TPD Officers that found work elsewhere are pretty happy at the PD they are now working for. Perhaps TPD must not be all that great.. ??


----------



## Mitpo62

Any late word on the hire backs? Getting that welcome back call is a great Christmas gift! Congrats!


----------



## MPD

This list is not accurate. I know one officer on the list and was hired back by his department more than 6 months ago. It doesn't look like they updated it.


----------



## Mitpo62

I just heard that two out of the five remaining laid off officers signed the list to go back. I guess the other three to be hired will come off their reserve list. Seems there is light at the end of the Taunton tunnel.......


----------

